# Getting PC's From Everyday People Warning



## vango57 (Feb 25, 2012)

A lot of new people on the forum ask where to get pc's cheap or free. I have always paid a little bit from individuals unless of course they just say just get them out of my way.

The WARNING is to inspect the pc's you get. I normally buy and come home and put them in my garage. Well unknown to me I bought 3 one day and a few days later discovered cockroaches in my garage and went ahead and had my house and garage sprayed for them. Now 3 cheap pc's became very expensive.

I now inspect them at the place of purchase if the time is available otherwise I inspect them at the end of my driveway. Learn to look for signs of them and save yourself the headache, besides it is no fun telling your wife you drug bugs home.


----------



## element47 (Feb 25, 2012)

> it is no fun telling your wife you drug bugs home.



What if they be gold bugs?


----------



## bigscrap84 (Feb 25, 2012)

Lmao. Yea I am weary of this as well I manage a recycling yard in nyc and can tell you the horrors I have seen in 10 years lol. Bed bugs roaches scabies fleas you name it. I think your best bet would be to make a c02 pest remover. A small enclosure that you can fill with c02 and suffocate anything inside within a day. Cheaper than an exterminator my 2¢


----------



## vango57 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the co2 suggestion bigscrap.


----------



## bigscrap84 (Feb 26, 2012)

No problem bud good luck


----------



## dtectr (Feb 27, 2012)

I realize this sounds snobbish but here goes - people are filthy. my wife asks me why I hold my breath and sanitize so often. plan for the worst and sometimes you are pleasantly surprised.


----------



## resabed01 (Feb 27, 2012)

Good advice, you never know what could be lurking inside or where that piece of equipment has been. I did electronics repair for about 30 years and saw all kinds of nasty stuff. Luckily, we generally don't have cockroaches this far north, spiders seem to dominate. I like to leave equipment outside and if I have to bring something in I'll open it to have a look. I recently repaired a gameboy for a kid. The outside was sticky with fuzz stuck to it like there was pop spilled on it. I opened it up and found tiny worms...live ones.
Some people are such slobs. I think the worst to work on are TV remotes, cell and cordless phones...yuck


----------



## joem (Feb 27, 2012)

The best I found inside was gold jewellery and luckily the worst is cat spray and a few harmless spiders.


----------



## rotorpowa (Mar 2, 2012)

LOL.... brings back memorys, I worked in electronic repairs for many years and have also seen many of sights. I also spent years installing TV antenna's I remember one house after spending a whole minute in I ran out of with around 30+ flea bites on each leg. Another time I picked up a remote to tune in a TV and it seemed like something had been spilt on it, it belonged to a teenage girl after I turned had said to her mother she replied "well with her you never know where she has put that!"


----------

